# Sublimation on NIKE ELITES PAPER STICKING



## soxcity (Nov 23, 2015)

Hello, 
I am trying to sublimate on Nike elite socks which are 62% polyester. When I press at 380-400 Degrees for 30 seconds sublimation paper is sticking to the Nike swoosh and the elite logo. 

1. I am not using a teflon sheet
2. I have tried pressure from light, medium and heavy

3 People do this all the time so what am i doing wrong


PLEASE HELP ASAP


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

I'd go cooler for a tad longer


----------



## SHRTDOG99 (Nov 27, 2015)

Yup! That's what i'd try too.


----------

